# Cisco ios problem



## nitten (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a 2611XM router, I am getting a problem for loading IOS image form tftp, need help.
I did this:
rommon 2> tftpdnld
IP_ADDRESS=192.168.30.50
IP_SUBNET_MASK=255.255.255.0
DEFAULT_GATEWAY=192.168.30.50
TFTP_SERVER=192.168.30.51
TFTP_FILE=c2600-adventerprisek9-mz.124-19.bin
Do you wish to continue? y/n: y
PHY did not complete auto-negotation, status=0x100
........
ARP: address resolution for 192.168.30.51 timed out.
ARP failed with failure code 1.


----------



## krock83 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Nitten

You are setting this up wrong

The DEFAULT_GATEWAY= should be your computer IP address and not the IP address of the interface on the router... Also execute the tftpdnld command last



rommon 2>IP_ADDRESS=192.168.30.50
rommon 3>IP_SUBNET_MASK=255.255.255.0
rommon 4>DEFAULT_GATEWAY=192.168.30.50 <<<<-- this should be 192.168.30.51
rommon 5>TFTP_SERVER=192.168.30.51
rommon 6>TFTP_FILE=c2600-adventerprisek9-mz.124-19.bin
rommon 7>tftpdnld


----------

